# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Chmage et humour (ou inversement)

## Porcelaine

En qq mots. Journaliste licenci en perte d'emploi. Reconversion en webmaster dbutant loupe ( voir...) pour un site de BD... http://juliette-presse.fr/Porcelaine/

Chmeur actif dsabus...

J'ai fini par crire l'Univers impitoyable de l'offre d'emploi (re-tentative de site : http://juliette-presse.fr/chercheurdemploi/)

Pas d'diteur...

J'ai donc dcid de le "publier" sur Kindle : http://www.amazon.fr/Lunivers-impito...4983909&sr=8-1

C'est  voir !  ::mrgreen::

----------

